# Chato



## Xande

Qual a palavra mais coloquial em espanhol para dizer que alguém é chato?

Obrigado.


----------



## dexterciyo

Dou uma: _soso_.


----------



## dexterciyo

Com o sentido de que importuna: _pelmazo_.


----------



## Xande

Muito obrigado, Dexterciyo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Chato = aburrido, pesado, cansador.


----------



## Carfer

dexterciyo said:


> Dou uma: _soso_.



Aplicado a pessoas e de mais a mais no uso coloquial corrente, não me parece que _'chato' _equivalhaa '_soso_'. Na linguagem coloquial '_chato' _é aquele que incomoda.


----------



## dexterciyo

Carfer said:


> Aplicado a pessoas e de mais a mais no uso coloquial corrente, não me parece que _'chato' _equivalhaa '_soso_'. Na linguagem coloquial '_chato' _é aquele que incomoda.



Obrigado. É por isso que eu di mais uma opção. 

Mas *chato* no sentido de _insípido_ não é utilizado?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

dexterciyo said:


> Obrigado. É por isso que eu di mais uma opção.
> 
> Mas *chato* no sentido de _insípido_ não é utilizado?


Não.


----------



## Carfer

Se se referir a uma comida, não. Se se referir a uma pessoa que, na definição de  '_soso' _do DRAE, '_carece de gracia y viveza', _também não é comum. Neste caso é mais frequente defini-la como _'uma mosquinha morta', um 'pãozinho sem sal'_, _'um tipo apagado_' (se bem que '_apagado_' se refira mais à ausência de qualidade intelectual), não como _'chato_'. _'Insípido' _é mais literário e, na linguagem comum, é raro aplicar-se a pessoas. Também podemos dizer que uma pessoa é_ 'chata' _se a sua conversa for aborrecida, enfadonha, maçadora. E já agora, o '_soso_' espanhol nem sempre corresponde ao '_sonso' _português porque o _'sonso' _frequentemente é, como diz o Priberam, o _'que ou quem tem ares e aparência de__ingénuo__.                    =                    FINÓRIO, MANHOSO, VELHACO'._Não obstante, pode ter o mesmo sentido do termo espanhol, pelo que se pode dizer que uma pessoa é _'um sonso/uma sonsa'. _O que não é comum é dizer, só por causa dessa caracaterística, que é 'um chato/uma chata', porque o '_sonso_' não incomoda nem maça necessariamente e, se o faz, não só será sonso como é também chato. Repare também que _'chato'_, neste sentido coloquial, não é a mesma palavra que _'chato' _no sentido de plano, sem relevo. Têm origens completamente diferentes (a segunda no latim _'plattus_', a primeira no nome do piolho púbico, razão porque, na minha infância, era palavra banida, embora hoje seja banal).


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina decimos aburrido o mas informalmente pero mas usado,* un embole.*


----------



## dexterciyo

Excelente explicação. É obvio que eu estava a me enganar com o duplo sentido da palavra *aburrido* em espanhol, quer para significar 'maçador', quer para 'insosso, desinteressante'.


----------



## Fanaya

Um '_pesado_', um '_coñazo_', um '_pelma_', um '_plasta_'... Há centenas de sinónimos!


----------



## Sabinero07

¿Se usa mucho como aburrido (_alguem que aborrece_) también? ¿o lo más común es usarlo como pesado?


----------



## dexterciyo

Sabinero07 said:


> ¿Se usa mucho como aburrido (_alguem que aborrece_) también? ¿o lo más común es usarlo como pesado?



Según lo que explica Carfer arriba, lo usual es su significado como 'pesado', 'fastidioso', 'molesto'.


----------



## Sabinero07

Ups, acho que isso é o que tô fazendo neh?  que menino chato o Sabinero eihn? haha obrigado


----------



## pelus

Coloquialmente en Argentina: pesado = collar de zapallos.
También : hincha, cargoso, inbancable.


----------



## cordobes82

Falta informaçao, porque em português chato é muito ampla, e eu considero 2 significados diferentes:

1) Metido, metido à besta.  Aqui nao é muito fácil traduzir. Pode ser creído, odioso, molesto, pesado e milhoes de possibilidades mais. Exemplo: _"Que menina chata, só fala de suas roupas e de suas viagens. ¡Qué chica pesada, solo habla de sus ropas y sus viajes!"
_
2) Que nao diverte, que nao tem graça. Essa é super fácil de traduzir: _Aburrido_


----------



## Xande

Gracias, *cordobes82. 
*


----------



## juan_griego

Acho que é a palavra "rollo" que significa "persona o cosa aburrida" segundo o dicionário Salamanca.


----------



## zema

juan_griego said:


> Acho que é a palavra "rollo" que significa "persona o cosa aburrida" segundo o dicionário Salamanca.


Bienvenido al foro, juan griego. Sí, creo que en España utilizan _rollo_ de ese modo.

Por acá, además de las que consignaron los compañeros, una de las formas coloquiales más comunes y que tiene ambos sentidos (molesto/aburrido) es _"plomo"_.
_Fulano es re plomo/es un plomo_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

zema said:


> Bienvenido al foro, juan griego. Sí, creo que en España utilizan _rollo_ de ese modo.
> 
> Por acá, además de las que consignaron los compañeros, una de las formas coloquiales más comunes y que tiene ambos sentidos (molesto/aburrido) es _"plomo"_.
> _Fulano es re plomo/es un plomo_


Como Condorito le decía a Pepe Cortisona: ¡saco de plomo!

http://www.condorito.cl/cortisona.htm


----------



## zema

WhoSoyEu said:


> Como Condorito le decía a Pepe Cortisona: ¡saco de plomo!
> 
> http://www.condorito.cl/cortisona.htm



 
"Plomazo" podría ser la versión argentinizada.
Otra similar que me parece graciosa y que también usamos con la doble significación de _pesado_ y _aburrido_ es "denso".
_
¡Qué densa que está mi suegra con el tema de la fiesta de cumpleaños del nietito!_


----------

